

Wealthfront Engineering - Hire the Best, Forget the Rest - brown9-2
http://eng.wealthfront.com/2011/07/hire-best-forget-rest.html

======
brown9-2
This statement threw me for a bit of a loop: _For instance, we reject any
applicant who has worked for more than a year with Microsoft technologies._

~~~
vailripper
No kidding. Restricting candidates who worked with X technology doesn't make
any sense. You can't say you're trying to hire the best engineers, while at
the same time arbitrarily limiting your pool of applications based on
pointless criteria.

